# Anyone from New Brunswick???



## mckenzies (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking for some info on general life in New Brunswick...We are going to apply for the PNP there so any info or experiences greatly recieved...We are a family from Kent


----------



## Rudz (Apr 5, 2008)

mckenzies said:


> Looking for some info on general life in New Brunswick...We are going to apply for the PNP there so any info or experiences greatly recieved...We are a family from Kent


Hi Mckenzies,
Just come back from a scouting trip to New Brunswick & Nova Scotia, we spent 5 days in Fredericton and surrounding areas very nice too. its a small but very friendly City where you can strike up conversation more or less anywhere, with anyone. The property is very cheap compared to UK a very nice 4 bed house in an upmarket area about 10 - 15 mins out of City around £110,000. 

Nice scenery, quiet, little or no traffic (unless you call a que of 5 cars at 5.10pm a traffic jam), great people, loads of sport for the kids, we even went skiing on Crabbe mountain 30 mins away, never skied in our lives before but now got the bug. Very nice place and so is Nova Scotia too.

What type of work are you looking for?????

If I can be of any help then please ask!


----------

